# Chrysler GEM DC-DC Converter 72v Heavy Duty



## droekle (Jun 9, 2011)

Sure Power Industries DC/DC Converter. 
OEM Updated Heavy Duty Converter
Model number : 71030i

Input: 72vdc-96vdc nominal
output: 13.5vdc 30A
Fuse Rating: 125vdc/15A
12 pin connector
This part powers the low voltage accessories of a Chrysler GEM NEV Car (lights, horn, wiper, etc)
Can be used as a secondary power source for radio, extra lights, etc. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380361508859


----------

